# I cannot believe I agree with Johnny Rotten, but...



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

The rock and roll hall of fame IS in fact a piss stain.

You people seriously think Red Hot Chili Peppers, ABBA, and *LL Cool J* are better rock than Rush? What the hell is wrong with you?!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2009)

I like RHCP, but not _that _much. Jeez.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 30, 2009)

While I don't agree with your reasoning, I hate the politics of the Rock Hall, too. 
(Plus, if memory serves, they have one of Neil Peart's drum sets anyways.)

I don't know, I think RHCP deserves induction, anyways. ABBA probably does too. But there's a lot of early, lesser known musicians that had a huge impact on the genre and the music world that aren't being inducted. And that sucks.


----------



## Takun (Sep 30, 2009)

Red Hot Chili Peppers is better than Rush bro.

Also, inb4 you call Neil Pert the best drummer alive.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 30, 2009)

Abba's not rock n roll.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Red Hot Chili Peppers is better than Rush bro.
> 
> Also, inb4 you call Neil Pert the best drummer alive.



*peart


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Red Hot Chili Peppers is better than Rush bro.
> 
> Also, inb4 you call Neil Pert the best drummer alive.



Even if that's true (it definitely isn't) it's still no excuse for disco band ABBA and *rapper LL Cool J* getting nominated first.

Also, that's spelled Peart, and it doesn't rhyme with hurt.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 30, 2009)

they should pick the stooges


then they could wreck up the place and vomit on things


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> they should pick the stooges
> 
> 
> then they could wreck up the place and vomit on things



this


----------



## Stawks (Sep 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> they should pick the stooges
> 
> 
> then they could wreck up the place and vomit on things



I'm a STREET WALKIN' CHEETAH with a HEART fulla NAPALM!

*rocks the fuck out*

I'm the RUNNAWAY son of a NUCLEAR A-BOMB!

*rocks the fuck out*

I am the WORLD'S FORGOTTEN BOY! THE ONE WHO'S SEARCHING, SEARCHING TOO DESTROY!

*rocks right the fuck out*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 30, 2009)

Stawks said:


> I'm a STREET WALKIN' CHEETAH with a HEART fulla NAPALM!
> 
> *rocks the fuck out*
> 
> ...



theyd make him do an anti-drug psa after the acceptance speech


----------



## Takun (Sep 30, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> *peart






Dass said:


> Even if that's true (it definitely isn't) it's still no excuse for disco band ABBA and *rapper LL Cool J* getting nominated first.
> 
> Also, that's spelled Peart, and it doesn't rhyme with hurt.



lolk.  Keep caring your overrated band isn't in the Rock and Roll hall of fame.  




Stawks said:


> I'm a STREET WALKIN' CHEETAH with a HEART fulla NAPALM!
> 
> *rocks the fuck out*
> 
> ...



Yes.  Please this.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 30, 2009)

rarhof is shit they should have let xtc in by now but of course they never will fucking wankers ugh




fuck you cleveland your city's a shithole if it wasnt for harvey pekar you'd have NOTHING

NOTHING


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> lolk.  Keep caring your overrated band isn't in the Rock and Roll hall of fame.



I don't care they aren't in it (remember, they _are_ a piss stain), what I care about is that they think *LL Cool J* is a better rock artist than them. And they are not overrated.


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 30, 2009)

Dass said:


> The rock and roll hall of fame IS in fact a piss stain.
> 
> You people seriously think Red Hot Chili Peppers, ABBA, and *LL Cool J* are better rock than Rush? What the hell is wrong with you?!



I'm not a big Rush fan, but Red Hot Chili Peppers, Abba and LL Cool J do not belong anywhere near the rock and roll hall of fame...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 30, 2009)

you do know they induct bands and artists based on how influential they are sometimes right?


that's why grandmaster flash and the furious five are in there


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 30, 2009)

Why does everyone think RHCP doesn't deserve to be in there?


----------



## Jelly (Sep 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> fuck you cleveland your city's a shithole if it wasnt for harvey pekar you'd have NOTHING
> 
> NOTHING



yeah, this place pretty much peaked at the Rocket From the Tombs-Pagans-The Choir-The Raspberries network of side projects and crossover


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 4, 2009)

Do you think they'll try and bring Johnny Rotten back by inducting Public Image Ltd.?


That would be HILARIOUS


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Oct 4, 2009)

Dass said:


> The rock and roll hall of fame IS in fact a piss stain.
> 
> You people seriously think Red Hot Chili Peppers, ABBA, and *LL Cool J* are better rock than Rush? What the hell is wrong with you?!


 
Red Hot Chili Peppers aren't that good. ABBA is very good, but I don't consider them Rock And Roll, I consider them to be more 80s Pop or Disco. LL Cool J, meh, never heard one song by him, so I can't judge.


----------



## Dass (Oct 4, 2009)

Benny the Horned Rabbit said:


> Red Hot Chili Peppers aren't that good. ABBA is very good, but I don't consider them Rock And Roll, I consider them to be more 80s Pop or Disco. LL Cool J, meh, never heard one song by him, so I can't judge.



Here's how you judge him as a rock artist; He's a rapper.


----------

